# Pregnant - Moving to SA - Private Insurance



## nicosuisse (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi everyone,
My wife is 6 weeks pregnant. 
We had planned to move to SA by January 2013, but now I'm wondering whether or not my wife can be covered by a private insurance as she is already pregnant.
If not I'm concerned by the related costs for giving birth in a private hospital... Do you know what they could be? 
Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

nicosuisse said:


> Hi everyone,
> My wife is 6 weeks pregnant.
> We had planned to move to SA by January 2013, but now I'm wondering whether or not my wife can be covered by a private insurance as she is already pregnant.
> If not I'm concerned by the related costs for giving birth in a private hospital... Do you know what they could be?
> Thank you very much in advance.


Hello,
I hope I am not giving you wrong information but this is what I was told when I was looking at insurance. There is a waiting period when you apply and pregnancy is included. So your wife would not be covered under insurance in South Africa. Do you maybe have any health insurance that you could keep when you move to South Africa just to cover the birth?

I've not given birth before but I have been in a private hospital many times in South Africa and the cost does add up. Even before the baby is born there are doctor appts that would be R700- R1000 an appt. Ultrasounds which are not all that cheap here and blood work.

I was in a private hospital for surgery for a female related issue. I spent 2 nights in the hospital and my bill was R35,000. This was for the surgery, anesthesia, blood work ,medicine... everything. 

I hope someone can give an actual cost but I suspect it would be close to R35,000. If money is an issue you can try and work out a payment plan with the hospital.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Medical Aid FAQ | Which is the best medical aid in South Africa?


----------



## nicosuisse (Aug 3, 2012)

Poopsie23 said:


> Hello,
> I hope I am not giving you wrong information but this is what I was told when I was looking at insurance. There is a waiting period when you apply and pregnancy is included. So your wife would not be covered under insurance in South Africa. Do you maybe have any health insurance that you could keep when you move to South Africa just to cover the birth?
> 
> I've not given birth before but I have been in a private hospital many times in South Africa and the cost does add up. Even before the baby is born there are doctor appts that would be R700- R1000 an appt. Ultrasounds which are not all that cheap here and blood work.
> ...


Thank you so much for the info. I thought so, and it might just delay our moving. Indeed the insurance we have now will not cover us in South Africa, even though it's an international company (Swiss Life). I checked, and they do have a branch in SA, but not for health insurance. 
35 000 Rand would be acceptable, but I think it's wiser for us to stay in Europe until the childbirth. There is so much costs associated with our setup in SA that I think we'd rather avoid an additional one. 
Thank you again for your help.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

nicosuisse said:


> Thank you so much for the info. I thought so, and it might just delay our moving. Indeed the insurance we have now will not cover us in South Africa, even though it's an international company (Swiss Life). I checked, and they do have a branch in SA, but not for health insurance.
> 35 000 Rand would be acceptable, but I think it's wiser for us to stay in Europe until the childbirth. There is so much costs associated with our setup in SA that I think we'd rather avoid an additional one.
> Thank you again for your help.


I think it would be very wise if you are able to delay your arrival. It's just an added stress you don't need right now if it can be avoided. Plus if you have family in Europe I am sure they would love to be around for the birth of your child! 

If Swiss Life will not cover you in SA I would advise you to get insurance ASAP on arrival in SA. Medical costs are rising and you don't want to be without for your new arrival.

Good luck with everything!!


----------



## nicosuisse (Aug 3, 2012)

Poopsie23 said:


> I think it would be very wise if you are able to delay your arrival. It's just an added stress you don't need right now if it can be avoided. Plus if you have family in Europe I am sure they would love to be around for the birth of your child!
> 
> If Swiss Life will not cover you in SA I would advise you to get insurance ASAP on arrival in SA. Medical costs are rising and you don't want to be without for your new arrival.
> 
> Good luck with everything!!


Thank you very much. I think we are going to stay until the birth. 
Kind regards.


----------



## sharenee (Jul 28, 2012)

nicosuisse said:


> Hi everyone,
> My wife is 6 weeks pregnant.
> We had planned to move to SA by January 2013, but now I'm wondering whether or not my wife can be covered by a private insurance as she is already pregnant.
> If not I'm concerned by the related costs for giving birth in a private hospital... Do you know what they could be?
> Thank you very much in advance.


I went to Linksfield Hospital and had a normal water birth and the total out of pocket cost for me was 14000 rand and that included midwife fee, 24 hr stay (assuming she does not have any complications or want an epidural), pediatrician, hospital fees.

I also went to Genesis Clinic in Saxonwold having a normal water birth and we had Keycare Plus on Discovery Insurance and we only had to pay out of pocket 1000 rand for non-refundable fee and 4000 Rand for midwife which we got some of that back once we claimed it to the insurance.

To have your baby delivered by and OBGYN/doc the cost will go up.


----------



## nicosuisse (Aug 3, 2012)

sharenee said:


> I went to Linksfield Hospital and had a normal water birth and the total out of pocket cost for me was 14000 rand and that included midwife fee, 24 hr stay (assuming she does not have any complications or want an epidural), pediatrician, hospital fees.
> 
> I also went to Genesis Clinic in Saxonwold having a normal water birth and we had Keycare Plus on Discovery Insurance and we only had to pay out of pocket 1000 rand for non-refundable fee and 4000 Rand for midwife which we got some of that back once we claimed it to the insurance.
> 
> To have your baby delivered by and OBGYN/doc the cost will go up.


Thank you for the info. I checked Welcome to Genesis Clinic Active Birth Unit and it looks so GREAT! I find the total expected cost more "affordable" than I thought, about 15/20000 Rand.
Can you please tell me more about your experience with Genenis Clinic? Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## sharenee (Jul 28, 2012)

nicosuisse said:


> Thank you for the info. I checked
> Welcome to Genesis Clinic Active Birth Unit and it looks so GREAT! I find the total expected cost more "affordable" than I thought, about 15/20000 Rand.
> Can you please tell me more about your experience with Genenis Clinic? Thank you very much in advance.



It was wonderful!!! I stayed for three days, two night in a luxurious big room with whirlpool tub for the water birth, king bed, refrig (goodies inside), cd player, and tea/coffee that lets out to a garden terrace.The baby stays with you the whole time and if they need the baby for any reason you need to give them signed permission. The facility smelled like fresh flowers. The fathers are able to stay the first night for free any additional night cost a fee. The food was okay but I prefer the food when I went to Linkwood (maternity unit at Linksfield Hospital).

I am actually pregnant with my third child and plan to go back to Genesis since I had a first wonderful experience. The only downside is I think they only have 10-12 rooms so if there are no rooms are available you will be sent to either Linkwood or Parkview Clinic at no additional cost. I've delivered at Linkwood and its nice and backs to a golf course. Genesis actually modeled their facility and practices after Linkwood.

Please note that Genesis is only for a normal drug-free delivery, so if you want an epidural or in need of c-section you will be sent to the above hospitals.

I hope you find this helpful, should you need any other information please do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## nicosuisse (Aug 3, 2012)

sharenee said:


> It was wonderful!!! I stayed for three days, two night in a luxurious big room with whirlpool tub for the water birth, king bed, refrig (goodies inside), cd player, and tea/coffee that lets out to a garden terrace.The baby stays with you the whole time and if they need the baby for any reason you need to give them signed permission. The facility smelled like fresh flowers. The fathers are able to stay the first night for free any additional night cost a fee. The food was okay but I prefer the food when I went to Linkwood (maternity unit at Linksfield Hospital).
> 
> I am actually pregnant with my third child and plan to go back to Genesis since I had a first wonderful experience. The only downside is I think they only have 10-12 rooms so if there are no rooms are available you will be sent to either Linkwood or Parkview Clinic at no additional cost. I've delivered at Linkwood and its nice and backs to a golf course. Genesis actually modeled their facility and practices after Linkwood.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for all these valuable info, and sorry for my late reply.
I wish you the best for your third baby!!
Kind regards


----------

